# twiching



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

they usally twich when they are piled up on top of eachother. I noticed the tabby with "socks" is a major twicher.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I assume you wanted to post this on the thread you already started about the kitten twitching. You can just copy and paste this into a new post on that thread. I'll lock this one for you....


----------

